# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  2ª fase de inscrições para o Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Fica desde já aberta a segunda fase de inscrição para a adesão ao nosso cartão de membro REEFFORUM.

Volto a recordar as vantagens para os membros que aderirem ao nosso cartão:

O Cartão REEFFORUM estará disponivel a todos os membros pela simbólica quantia de *10* (incluindo os custos de envio) e terá a *validade de* *2 anos*.

*Para que serve o cartão REEFFORUM?*

Para muitas coisas e de futuro ainda, mais.

Em primeiro lugar para poderes obter descontos nas melhores lojas do nosso país, tambem poderás obter descontos em produtos promocionais do nosso forum (t-shirts, bonés, suporte de testes, etc.) todos os seus possuidores irão ter beneficios em actividades futuras promovidas pelo nosso forum.


*Como obter o Cartão REEFFORUM?*

*Enviando um mail* para *administrador@reefforum.net* ou solicitando-o num tópico a criar mais tarde para o efeito com os seguintes dados:
*Nome* (tal como esta registado em REEFFORUM, maiusculas, minúsculas, etc):
*Morada* (Completa - Local, Rua, Nº, Codigo Postal, Etc..) 

Num prazo de 30 dias (mais ou menos) enviaremos para o cartão para o domicilio


*Como saberei como e onde utilizar o cartão REEFFORUM?*

Muito fácil. 

As lojas "fisicas" que aderiem ao nosso cartão e que o aceitem, irão dispor de um logotipo visivel no seu establecimento e irão estar presentes na nossa área de lojistas no nosso forum de uma forma destacada.
As lojas virtuais que aderirem ao nosso cartão irão estar identificadas na sua página com um logotipo especifico visivel nas suas lojas Online. 

Em relacção a eventos, conferências, reuniões etc, os posuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM terão preferência nas reservas e preços especiais caso estes eventos sejam pagos.
Com o tempo pensamos vir a alargar ainda mais os beneficios concedidos aos membros possuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM. 

Uma vez mais, REEFFORUM, marca a diferênça com a iniciativa como a que os propomos sem duvida, provando ser o Forum mais activo e inovador não dando por terminadas as nossas iniciativas....

Nesta altura vamos apenas pedir aos membros interessados que manifestem o interesse na nossa iniciativa. Assim que tivermos em andamento a produção gráfica do cartão, será aberto um tópico onde será solicitado o pagamento do cartão a cada membro.


*¡¡¡ Solicita o teu Cartão REEFFORUM !!!*


 
Os membros que aderiram na primeira fase de inscrições ao nosso Cartão de Membro que já se encontra em fase de produção gráfica, em breve irão ser informados de como pagar o cartão e como o irão receber.

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Julio,

e os da primeira fase, quando envias ?

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

[/QUOTE]


> Julio,
> 
> e os da primeira fase, quando envias ?





> Os membros que aderiram na primeira fase de inscrições ao nosso Cartão de Membro que já se encontra em fase de produção gráfica, em breve irão ser informados de como pagar o cartão e como o irão receber.
> __________________
> Um abraço


 :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Sérgio e Paulo

Os cartões encontram-se já em fase de produção gráfica.

Assim que os tenha em meu poder os membros vão ser informados.

Para já apenas estão em fase de produção gráfica os cartões dos Membros indentificados, Membros da equipa e Membros que os solicitaram.

Os membros que apenas agora começam a manifestar a sua vontade em possuir o nosso cartão irão der de aguardar para mais tarde, porque necesitamos de quantidades minimas para a produção gráfica dos cartões.

Assim que tenha os da 1ª fase em meu poder, será criado um tópico especifico onde os membros manifestarão a sua vontade de como pretendem pagar o cartão e como o pretendem receber.

Estamos em coverssações com as Lojas Aderentes ao Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM, no sentido de estes poderem ser pagos e lavantados na Lojas Aderentes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Volto apenas a relembrar que os possuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM para além das vantagens inerentes ao uso do cartão junto dos nossos lojistas, terão condições especiais na adesão a eventos promovidos pelo nosso forum.

Depois que ninguem diga que não foi avisado.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Já começou a segunda fase entao é?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Penso que ficou explicito no titulo deste tópico.

Tivemos de fazer uma alteração de ultima hora aos cartões para podermos incluir um código de barras. 

Vai poder haver lojistas com suporte digital de leitura de código de barras, que vão utilizar os nossos cartões para poder atribuir descontos de quantidade, prémios, etc.

Para facilitarmos a vista as lojas aderentes e possuam este suporte técnico, nas costas dos cartões estamos a procurar implementar um código de barras.

Penso que dentro de 15 dias aroximadamente começará a ser feita a distribuição dos cartões aos membros aderentes á primeira fase da subscrição.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ate quando vai segunda fase?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marcos

Esta 2ª fase termina 30 dias antes da realização do nosso evento.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> Penso que dentro de 15 dias aroximadamente começará a ser feita a distribuição dos cartões aos membros aderentes á primeira fase da subscrição.


Eheheh... Já cheira a cartão...  :yb624:   :yb624:   e a descontos!!!  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :yb663:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tb estou intereçado no cartao.

----------


## José R Santos

Pronto para a 2ª fase!!!

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Bom dia Julio.

Como faço para proceder ao pagamento para ter o cartão?


Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Assim que tivermos os cartões em nossa posse, serão informados todos os membros.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Ok, obrigado.
Eu também estou interessado no cartão.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Julio, tb estou interessado no cartão, espero contacto.


Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

oi julio
tou interessado na inscrição
abraço
oliveira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Volto a relembrar a todos os membros que aderiram ao nosso cartão na primeira fase de subscrição, que devem indicar no tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4067 qual a loja aderente onde o pretendem levantar.

Tal como foi já referido, todos os membros que na primeira fase da subscrição do cartão REEFFORUM, já eram Membros Identificados, já têm os respectivos cartões disponiveis.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Tenho recebido vários emails de membros a manifestarem o interesse na adesão ao nosso cartão.

Temos encontrado situações que não conseguimos identificar, pois os cartões são pedidos em nomes que não coicidem com os de registo no nosso forum.

Agradeço que os pedidos de adesão sejam feitos neste tópico para mais fácil controlo.

Os pedidos por email que não conseguirmos identificar como membros, não serão porcessados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo Alexandre

O seu cartão não foi processado na primeira fase de adesão.

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Viva!
Estou interessado no cartão :Xmassmile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros ola) 

Continuo a receber por email e por MP pedidos de adesão ao Cartão REEFFORUM.

Volto a pedir aos membros que não o façam em "privado", mas sim directamente neste tópico para nos facilitarem o controle na inscrição e emissão do cartão.

Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá Nuno
> 
> Assim que tivermos os cartões em nossa posse, serão informados todos os membros.



Bom dia Julio, 

Estive de férias e recebi agora o meu cartão, como faço para proceder ao pagamento?

Nuno

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Ola Julio


Eu pedi o cartao na 1º fase e ate á data ainda nada pedi para mandar para a redfish podes me dizer o ponto de situação 

abraços

----------


## António Frazão

Olá eu Também pedi o cartão na primeira fase e para a redfish, como está o ponto de situação?
abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Não tenho a certeza dos nomes, mas sei que ainda estão cartões na Redfish por levantar.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Pretendo aderir ao cartão Reefforum.

Obg.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Esta a ser organizada a listagem para os interessados na obtenção do Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM.

Dentro de dias irá ser finalizada esta segunda fase de inscrições.

Não podemos garantir ao membros que pretendam participar no encontro do nosso evento, que possa vir a existir uma 3ª fase a tempo da feitura dos novos cartões.

Por isso, voltamos a solicitar a todos os membros interessados no Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM que o solicitem neste tópico afim de os cartões estarem prontos a quando a realização do nosso evento a 9 de Setembro no Centro Cultural de Belém.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Boas

Também quero ter um cartão reefforum

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas 
tb. quero o cartão

Carlos Marques

----------


## Joao Quaresma

Boas,

tambem estou interessado num cartão.


Atentamente,

Joao Quaresma.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

Bom Dia A Todos
Eu Tambem Quero Os Descontos Portanto Venha La Esse Cartao

----------


## Eduardo Mata

manda vir o cartão :Pracima:  ,quando possivel.
obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Olá a todos,

Não sei se ainda estou a tempo, mas gostaria de solicitar o cartão do reefforum.


Obrigado

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Ola

Tambem quero um cartão.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá Júlio
Pretendo também o cartão reeforum fiz trf
Cumprimentos
Carlos Gião

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Julio :Olá:  

Gostaria de pedir um cartão de membro do RF  :yb677:  com todo o gosto prazer que me dá  :SbOk:  



Grande abraço :SbSourire:  



Jorge Barge

----------


## Miguel Silveira

Olá Júlio,

Parabéns pelo Fórum!
Queria solicitar-vos cartões de membro para mim e para mais dois colegas do Zoomarine: a Michelle Miranda e o João Carlos Fernandes.

cumprimentos,
Miguel Silveira

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Eu pedi o cartão na primeira fase e quando ficou pronto pedi para enviar para a zoocentro e até á data ainda não chegou nada.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro  :Olá:  

Todos os cartões de membro, solicitados nesta segunda fase de inscrições encontram-se disponiveis.

Os interessados deverão entrar em contacto comigo por MP, informando o:

*Nome* (completo)
*Morada* (competa)


Damos por encerrada esta 2ª fase de Inscrições.

----------

